# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?

## Милана

Кто-нибудь слышал,а
можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?
К примеру,человека должны побить,а что если он сам побьёт себя палкой,то
он уже должен будет получить меньше побоев по карме?? Ведь боль он терпел,синяки получил??
Или,к примеру,тяжёлая болезнь,если человек заранее помучается сильно,то может,уже болеть не придётся??
И тому подобные вещи. Ведь наверняка ответ в Шастрах имеется.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Несомненно, аскезами можно облегчить карму, но не такими, как вы описали, это аскезы в невежестве. Но если человек принимает аскезу урегулированного образа жизни, умеренности в еде, сне, работе и отдыхе, то он существенно облегчит себе жизнь. Даже если по карме такой человек получил слабое, больное тело, он может сильно уменьшить те страдания, через которые он мог бы пройте, если бы этого не делал.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Милана*, в Бхагавад-Гите 17.14-17.19 Кришна описывает, какие аскезы благоприятны, а какие нет. То, что Вы описали, относится к аскезам в гуне невежества.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна, низкий поклон преданным, я прохожу аскезу 16-ти понедельников, прошел половину пути. Делаю для Кришны. Очень много интересного узнаю о своей колеснице, также вижу чудеса каждый день, каждую минуту. Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Сказал А,говори Б--поподробнее,пожалуйста.Хотелось бы тоже поаскетировать с пользой.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Сказал А,говори Б--поподробнее,пожалуйста.Хотелось бы тоже поаскетировать с пользой.


Я узнал об этой аскезе из сериала Бог Богов Махадев там Парвати соблюдала эту аскезу чтобы очиститься и последовать за Шивой. Ну я и решил тоже принять такую аскезу, испытать себя для Кришны. Описать все не могу, скажу только то, что с каждым днем Кришна дает мне знания, как действовать в той или иной ситуации, Сам ведет меня. Кришна говорит со мной. Когда Кришна говорит или дает знания, впадаешь в транс, не зависимо где ты находишься, на работе или дома. Часто возникает вопрос: "О Господь, о Кришна, за что мне такое благо, ведь я не достоин всего этого." Вот как-то так все и происходит. Сложно все описать, а для меня тем более это невозможно, скажу только, что аскезы должны быть, ибо это есть благо и прямая дорога к Кришне.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

спасибо!

----------


## Hanna

Ну а что вы делаете каждый понедельник? Я тоже хочу принять 16 понедельников аскезы, но фильм не могу посмотреть.
Как именно выполнять? Аскезу для себя любую выбрать? 
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна. Скажу сразу чтобы не было недоразумений, я не имею права давать советов ибо я по факту еще неофит. Аскеза такова, не принимать пищу в чистый понедельник (нужно учитывать календарь), я ужесточил для себя условия, не принимаю пищу и не пью воду от начала суток до конца суток. Работаю в штатном режиме. Звучит как легкая аскеза, 16 понедельников не покушать, вроде бы легко, но это не так. Аскеза сложна, но очень полезна интересна, ведь обретаешь Абсолютные знания, и затем руководствуешься ими. Сложности в данной аскезе таковы: контроль ума и чувств. Кришна ответил на мой вопрос о чувстве голода: "Это всего лишь чувство".  *А самое опасное - это прервать аскезу, ибо это чревато плохими последствиями*. Мне так хочется поделиться радостью со всеми, но у меня нет слов чтобы описать. *А по теме скажу так - цель аскезы получить знания и руководствуясь ими прийти к Кришне.* Простите меня, что я так пишу разбросано.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Общее направление мысли правильно - нужно, не дожидаясь, загодя самой такое вызвать, но что тут по сути нужно, каких веществ "организм требует" - это попасть в само состояние побитости или боления, чтобы сознание было настроено на эту волну. 

Наставить себе синяков - это один из способов вызвать эту настроенность. Другой, более безопасный для здоровья способ - помогать другим с похожей же проблемой. Как например, стать волонтёром в пункте приёма побитых граждан (я утрирую, но душа способа, думаю, понятна - Вы должны видеть, сталкиваться с тем, как кто-то находится в том же состоянии, и как от Ваших усилий им стаёт легче).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

если вопрос встал ребром, то думаю опытный астролог может помочь в этом. планеты ткут полотно судьбы

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> если вопрос встал ребром, то думаю опытный астролог может помочь в этом. планеты ткут полотно судьбы


Как говорит мой Духовный Учитель, что судьба каждого живого существа написана на пальмовых листьях, которые находятся у Брахмы.
Есть еще афоризм "Звезды не предсказывают, а предписывают"

----------


## Alex Murti

> Харе Кришна. Скажу сразу чтобы не было недоразумений, я не имею права давать советов ибо я по факту еще неофит. Аскеза такова, не принимать пищу в чистый понедельник (нужно учитывать календарь), я ужесточил для себя условия, не принимаю пищу и не пью воду от начала суток до конца суток. Работаю в штатном режиме. Звучит как легкая аскеза, 16 понедельников не покушать, вроде бы легко, но это не так. Аскеза сложна, но очень полезна интересна, ведь обретаешь Абсолютные знания, и затем руководствуешься ими. Сложности в данной аскезе таковы: контроль ума и чувств. Кришна ответил на мой вопрос о чувстве голода: "Это всего лишь чувство".  *А самое опасное - это прервать аскезу, ибо это чревато плохими последствиями*. Мне так хочется поделиться радостью со всеми, но у меня нет слов чтобы описать. *А по теме скажу так - цель аскезы получить знания и руководствуясь ими прийти к Кришне.* Простите меня, что я так пишу разбросано.


Непонятно только,зачем это делать по понедельникам,если это можно делать в экадаши,которые для этой цели и предназначены? А насчет обретения знаний
-для этого есть шастры и гуру

----------


## Артур

> Кто-нибудь слышал,а
> можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?
> К примеру,человека должны побить,а что если он сам побьёт себя палкой,то
> он уже должен будет получить меньше побоев по карме?? Ведь боль он терпел,синяки получил??
> Или,к примеру,тяжёлая болезнь,если человек заранее помучается сильно,то может,уже болеть не придётся??
> И тому подобные вещи. Ведь наверняка ответ в Шастрах имеется.


сначала получи а потом отрабатывай. А в противном случае как можно определить что тебя должны побить?
А какая разница побьёт человек себя сам или побьют его другие?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> сначала получи а потом отрабатывай. А в противном случае как можно определить что тебя должны побить?
> А какая разница побьёт человек себя сам или побьют его другие?


 :biggrin1:  :good:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Непонятно только,зачем это делать по понедельникам,если это можно делать в экадаши,которые для этой цели и предназначены? А насчет обретения знаний
> -для этого есть шастры и гуру


Харе Кришна. Шри Кришна увача: "Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне". (глава 9 текст 27).

----------


## Alex Murti

> Харе Кришна. Шри Кришна увача: "Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне". (глава 9 текст 27).


при желании в кали-югу цитатами из шастр можно оправдать даже явную глупость - я имею ввиду общую тенденцию
тем не менее,шастры говорят,что такие дни как Джанмаштами и экадаши являются матерями преданности
зачем же что-то еще изобретать?

----------


## Alex Murti

> А какая разница побьёт человек себя сам или побьют его другие?


как говорят в Одессе,это 2 большие разницы!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> тем не менее,шастры говорят,что такие дни как Джанмаштами и экадаши являются матерями преданности
> зачем же что-то еще изобретать?


Две матери хорошо, а три лучше  :smilies:  Почему нельзя соблюдать и экадаши, и посты по понедельникам? При желании наверняка можно найти в шастрах описание такой аскезы. Хотя и так понятно, что пост раз в неделю обычно полезен для здоровья.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Чтобы ничего не изобретать,нужно вспомнить о естественной аскезе,которая заведомо выше гун мат.природы.Вставать пораньше,прочитывать джапу до восхода солнца,только после этого делать что-либо.Гарантированый плод на грубом уровне--хорошее настроение,бодрость,ясность и быстрота мышления,отсутствие депрессии,угрюмости,суицидальных настроений.На весь день.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна Гокуланатх дас низкий Вам поклон, я не могу нигде найти описание 16 понедельников, очень хочется знать точное описание, помогите пожалуйста с поиском.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> я не могу нигде найти описание 16 понедельников, очень хочется знать точное описание, помогите пожалуйста с поиском.


Так и я не индийский брахман, чтобы все эти ритуалы знать  :smilies: 
Если Вы описание аскезы взяли из сериала, возможно там было и название обета на санскрите? Например, сегодня некоторые матаджи начали аскезу под названием "Судаша Врата". По этим словам уже можно искать  :smilies:  Возможно и 16 понедельников имеют какое-то изначальное название.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Чего-то мне кажется (сугубо предположение - про саму врату раньше не слышал), что раз понедельник - день Луны, и вообще из-за связи с Шивой и его супругой, 16 = 15 нитья + их средоточие Трипурасундари (img). Видимо, по образу, в каждый понедельник должна расти ясность ума, как растёт в 15 фаз Луна-божество манаса, и 16 - это полнолуние (точнее даже, не полнолуние - полнолуние это 15й день, это тоже только одна из фаз - а именно "средоточие" всего в одном; полнолуние, держащееся навсегда при любых фазах - извиняюсь за лир.отступление) и полноумие.

----------


## Гоша Смирнов

вобщем если это прочитать то станет понятно что можно облегчить свою жизнь ну значит и карму

----------


## Сева

Дхрува Махарадж облегчил карму - ему было положено по карме быть на вторых ролях и терпеть унижения от мачехи, он поклонялся Нараяне и по Его милости стал императором, а после смерти Нараяна сделал его правителем отдельной Вайкунтхи.

+Пока Дхрува был императором его тело все время оставалось молодым и свежим.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

предвижу распад Международного общества сознания Кришны на секты, одна из них возможно будет называться  - последователи 16 понедельников, другая - правильное дыхание при чтении джапы, а еще одна - сыроедение как основа сознания Кришны  и тд и тп (  юмор  )

----------


## Дмитрий_И

может 16 понедельников это период Чатурмасьи?

----------


## Alex Murti

> предвижу распад Международного общества сознания Кришны на секты, одна из них возможно будет называться  - последователи 16 понедельников, другая - правильное дыхание при чтении джапы, а еще одна - сыроедение как основа сознания Кришны  и тд и тп (  юмор  )


во всякой шутке есть какая-то доля...))

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Нарада пришел к Парвати и она ему говорит (Выдернул из титров сериала :smilies: 

Нарада: - Слава Нараяне! Приветствую тебя, госпожа.

Парвати: - Здравствуй, мудрец. Мудрец, я нашла путь к своему повелителю. Отныне Шива – мой Бог, а я его последователь. Самому Шиве не под силу препятствовать союзу Бога и его последователя.

Нарада: - Госпожа, я все время буду рядом, пока ты идешь по этому пути.

Парвати: - Но мудрец, что я должна сделать, чтобы все получилось?

Нарада: Госпожа,...В человеческом теле есть 16 нечистых элементов. И чтобы избавиться от них, тебе придется поститься 16 понедельников. Потому что понедельник - день Шивы. Его любимый день.

----------


## Alex Murti

> Нарада пришел к Парвати и она ему говорит (Выдернул из титров сериала
> 
> Нарада: - Слава Нараяне! Приветствую тебя, госпожа.
> 
> Парвати: - Здравствуй, мудрец. Мудрец, я нашла путь к своему повелителю. Отныне Шива – мой Бог, а я его последователь. Самому Шиве не под силу препятствовать союзу Бога и его последователя.
> 
> Нарада: - Госпожа, я все время буду рядом, пока ты идешь по этому пути.
> 
> Парвати: - Но мудрец, что я должна сделать, чтобы все получилось?
> ...


в том то и дело,что авторитетом в этом вопросе признан фильм,а не шастры

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> в том то и дело,что авторитетом в этом вопросе признан фильм,а не шастры


Шри Кришна увача: «Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ты ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне».

P.S.



> в том то и дело,что авторитетом в этом вопросе признан фильм,а не шастры


Информация, используемая в сериале взята из шастр.

----------


## Сева

> Шри Кришна увача: «Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ты ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне».
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Информация, используемая в сериале взята из шастр.


Из каких шастр взята информация?
Эти индусы могут такого наснимать в своем сериале..

в принципе Кришна не запрещал поклонятся полубогам таким как Шива или Брахма, но только вопрос правильно ли Вы это делаете?

Я например точно знаю что если человек постится на лунный день дашами (перед экадаши) то он оскверняется, дает силы демонам и идет за это в ад. Это сказано в Хари Бхакти Виласе и Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж подтверждает это. А дашами время от времени выпадает на понедельник.

----------


## Сева

> Шри Кришна увача: «Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ты ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне».
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Информация, используемая в сериале взята из шастр.




В Бхагаватам 4.2.28-29 описывается как Бхригу Муни проклял всех последователей Шивы -


"После того как Нандишвара проклял наследственных брахманов, мудрец Бхригу в ответ тоже предал почитателей Господа Шивы суровому брахманскому проклятию.

Те, кто дает какой-нибудь обет ради того, чтобы умилостивить Господа Шиву, и те, кто следует примеру Господа Шивы, станут атеистами и будут нарушать трансцендентные предписания шастр.

Те, кто дал обет поклоняться Господу Шиве, настолько глупы, что пытаются подражать ему, отращивая длинные волосы. Получив посвящение в культ Господа Шивы, они начинают пить вино и употреблять в пищу мясо."

Кстати я недавно общался с любителями этого сериала из Индии, так эти невежественные негодяи утверждают что Шива сильнее чем Вишну и критикуют Шримад Бхагаватам. Хотя Бхагаватам составлен самим Вьясой и является лучшим ведическим писанием.


А если нужно облегчить карму то для этого есть Васту, упайи Джйотиш и санкиртана ягья - все работает и без сериала про Махадева  :smilies: 
Хотя сериал красивый  :smilies:  главный герой такой у них красавец мускулистый  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> В Бхагаватам 4.2.28-29 описывается как Бхригу Муни проклял всех последователей Шивы -
> 
> 
> "После того как Нандишвара проклял наследственных брахманов, мудрец Бхригу в ответ тоже предал почитателей Господа Шивы суровому брахманскому проклятию.
> 
> Те, кто дает какой-нибудь обет ради того, чтобы умилостивить Господа Шиву, и те, кто следует примеру Господа Шивы, станут атеистами и будут нарушать трансцендентные предписания шастр.
> 
> Те, кто дал обет поклоняться Господу Шиве, настолько глупы, что пытаются подражать ему, отращивая длинные волосы. Получив посвящение в культ Господа Шивы, они начинают пить вино и употреблять в пищу мясо."
> 
> ...


«И травинка не шелохнётся без воли Верховной Личности Бога» - из комментариев к Бхагават-гите.

я следую тому что сказал Шри Кришна: «Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ты ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне».

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Из каких шастр взята информация?


Фильм снят по Шива пуране



> Я например точно знаю что если человек постится на лунный день дашами (перед экадаши) то он оскверняется, дает силы демонам и идет за это в ад. .... А дашами время от времени выпадает на понедельник.


А также дашами может выпасть на Пайо врату, Бхишма панчаку, чатурмасью и тд...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Мой любимый стих в той главе - 33: 
Когда слуги и приближенные Господа Шивы и сторонники Дакши и Бхригу принялись проклинать друг друга, лицо Господа Шивы омрачилось. Не проронив ни слова, он покинул место жертвоприношения, и его ученики последовали его примеру.

----------


## Сева

> А также дашами может выпасть на Пайо врату, Бхишма панчаку, чатурмасью и тд...


Во время пайо враты принимают молоко, во время Бхишма панчаки принимают продукты коровы - это не полные посты.

----------


## Сева

> «И травинка не шелохнётся без воли Верховной Личности Бога» - из комментариев к Бхагават-гите.


Травинка не шелохнется? так может сразу шашлыков поесть? это же все по воле Господа  :smilies:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Во время пайо враты принимают молоко, во время Бхишма панчаки принимают продукты коровы - это не полные посты.


И? Не полностью человек оскверняется, значит? Не всю силу демонам отдает?
Йоги, думаете, прерывают свои аскезы на дашами?

Скажите, пожалуйста, мне интересно, почему Вы так реагируете на аскезы Хришикеши даса? И еще вопрос: сами Вы пробовали поститься, чувствовали результаты?




> ...поклонение Шиве...шашлыков поесть...


 Да, так и есть, на все воля Бога и на аскезы, и на шашлыки, без нее ничего не выйдет. 
Но меня  очень интересует, из каких соображений Вы это делаете: приписываете своему оппоненту такие забавные вещи

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Кстати, фильм совершенно роскошный.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

И по сабжу



> Можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?


этот вопрос не имеет ответа, так как невозможно исключить вариант изначальной предопределенности как аскезы, так и последующих за ней "изменений в карме"
то есть проще говоря, откуда знаем, что эти так называемые изменения не являются кармой

----------


## Сева

> И? Не полностью человек оскверняется, значит? Не всю силу демонам отдает?
> Йоги, думаете, прерывают свои аскезы на дашами?
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, мне интересно, почему Вы так реагируете на аскезы Хришикеши даса? И еще вопрос: сами Вы пробовали поститься, чувствовали результаты?
> 
>  Да, так и есть, на все воля Бога и на аскезы, и на шашлыки, без нее ничего не выйдет. 
> Но меня  очень интересует, из каких соображений Вы это делаете: приписываете своему оппоненту такие забавные вещи


Если человек выпил молока или поел коровьего навоза пост считается прерванным и осквернение не происходит.
Я время от времени пощусь на экадаши результат - физически лучше себя чувствую и усиливается вера в Ведическую культуру.

Волю свою Господь изложил в священных писаниях, например сборник цитат из Вед Хари Бхакти Виласа является посланием Господа где Он говорит что Ему угодно а что нет.

Например мясоедение Ему не угодно.
Помимо воли Господа еще есть наша воля, поскольку мы обладаем правом выбора.

Насчет Хришикеши прабху я просто не хочу чтобы он стал атеистом по проклятию Бхригу муни.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Насчет Хришикеши прабху я просто не хочу чтобы он стал атеистом по проклятию Бхригу муни.


Харе Кришна Сева, моя цель - Кришна, я не желаю быть атеистом, ибо я вооружен верой, знанием и решительностью.

У каждого святого было прошлое, и у каждого грешника есть будущее. (Оскар Уайльд)
По данной теме: однозначно аскезы должны быть, ибо результаты очевидны.

Как вал влечет к скалистым берегам,
Так смертного влечет к дурным делам.
Как научиться управлять страстями,
Когда они от века правят нами?
Аль-Маарри Ахмад (Абу-ль-Аля)

Ответ: Аскезы.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я например точно знаю что если человек постится на лунный день дашами (перед экадаши) то он оскверняется, дает силы демонам и идет за это в ад. Это сказано в Хари Бхакти Виласе и Бхакти Вигьяна махарадж подтверждает это. А дашами время от времени выпадает на понедельник.


Насколько я понял из контекста Хари Бхакти Виласы, речь идет об экадашном посте, когда экадаши перекрывается с дашами. В такие дни мы соблюдаем пост на следующий день, в двадаши. Что касается других постов, то не уверен, что они недопустимы в дашами. Например, в описании жизни брахмачари говорится. что он ест только тогда, когда ему сказал духовный учитель, а если духовный учитель не сказал, то постится  :smilies:  А вдруг он в дашами забыл про него, что же тогда делать?  :smilies: 
В общем надо у каких-то сведущих брахманов спросить...

----------


## Сева

Да, надо спросить. Я слушал лекцию Бхакти Вигьяны госвами, он говорил об аскезах и о том что важно следовать аскезам рекомендованным в шастрах.
Помните этот стих в Гите - кто совершает суровую аскезу не рекомендованную в священных писаниях называется демоном?

И Махарадж сказал что есть лунные дни управляемые ямараджем и другими грозными деватами, в которые нельзя поститься.

Но с другой стороны Дхрува махарадж не ел и не пил месяцами..

Я почему начал разговор, потому что мне самому интересно разобраться  :smilies: 

Хришикеша прабху все равно будет делать то что решил  :smilies:  и убеждать его бесполезно  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Хришикеша прабху все равно будет делать то что решил  и убеждать его бесполезно


Прерывать аскезу нельзя, чревато греховными последствиями, когда завершу аскезу, напишу большой пост. Так что будет очень интересно  :mig:

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

не верю, что кришнаит может стать атеистом 
были случаи?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> не верю, что кришнаит может стать атеистом 
> были случаи?


Да. Обычно это происходит в результате оскорблений великих вайшнавов. Видел несколько примеров этого. Поэтому я очень хорошо понимаю теперь, почему Ачарьи и Сам Господь Шри Чайтанья предупреждают о разрушительном результате вайшнава-апрадхи.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

по моему скромному мнению, всякое нетрадиционное действие совершаемое без санкции авторитетов ИСККОН ( например благословение духовного учителя ) есть своеволие и не способствует духовному прогрессу вайшнава.

----------


## Артур

> И по сабжу
> 
> этот вопрос не имеет ответа, так как невозможно исключить вариант изначальной предопределенности как аскезы,


А можно по-подробнее с этого момента?

----------


## Сева

> по моему скромному мнению, всякое нетрадиционное действие совершаемое без санкции авторитетов ИСККОН ( например благословение духовного учителя ) есть своеволие и не способствует духовному прогрессу вайшнава.


А Вы никогда не своевольничаете?  :smilies:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> А Вы никогда не своевольничаете?


мне достаточно того, что заложил в ИСККОН его основатель-ачария А.Ч.Прабхупада, даже с избытком, что-либо менять или привносить в его миссию, на мой взгляд не только лишено всякого смысла, но и оскорбительно.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Я узнал об этой аскезе из сериала Бог Богов Махадев там Парвати соблюдала эту аскезу чтобы очиститься и последовать за Шивой. Ну я и решил тоже принять такую аскезу, испытать себя для Кришны. Описать все не могу, скажу только то, что с каждым днем Кришна дает мне знания, как действовать в той или иной ситуации, Сам ведет меня. Кришна говорит со мной. Когда Кришна говорит или дает знания, впадаешь в транс, не зависимо где ты находишься, на работе или дома. Часто возникает вопрос: "О Господь, о Кришна, за что мне такое благо, ведь я не достоин всего этого." Вот как-то так все и происходит. Сложно все описать, а для меня тем более это невозможно, скажу только, что аскезы должны быть, ибо это есть благо и прямая дорога к Кришне.


Пожалуйста, почитайте побольше об этом посте в англоязычных источниках. Хотя бы здесь http://www.boldsky.com/yoga-spiritua...sm-033139.html
[QUOTE]16 Somvar Vrat Legend Some Hindu women fast for 16 Mondays in a row to please Shiva. There are many myths and legends about why this fast is observed. According to some communities, this is the fast that Devi Parvati had kept in order to have Shiva as her husband. That is the reason young girls observe this fast so that they can have a husband like Lord Shiva. In Indian culture, Shiva is seen as the ideal husband because he is very easy to please. 
/QUOTE]
В кратце перевод.
Легенда о посте в течение 16ти понедельников. 
Некоторые индуски соблюдают пост 16 понедьников подряд, чтобы получить Господа Шиву себе в мужья, потому как Господь Шива - идеальный муж, тк его очень легко удовлетворить. Этот пост соблюдала Парвати, чтобы получить Господа Шиву в мужья. 
И еще в той статье даны рекоммендации, как правильно соблюдать этот пост. Надо, например, омывать Шива лингам по понедельникам. 
Я предлагаю вам не прерывать все же, этот пост, потому как у вас другая цель. И бросать дела на полпути не считаю правильным.  Но все же в следующий раз, узнавайте побольше о постах или аскезах, а то может получится неожиданный результат. Лучше всего для продвижения на духовном пути посвящать аскезы Господу Кришне. Хотя понедельник - Луна - лунная династия - Кришна... При желании можно найти и тут взаимосвязь. 
Самое же лучшее, принимать те аскезы или рекомендации, которые давали ачарьи или великие личности. 
Чтение разных глав Бхававад Гиты или Шримад Бхагаватам даруют такие благословения, что многим с не снилось. В Шримад Бхагаватам описаны плоды чтения или слушания разных глав. А слава глав Бхагавад Гиты описана в Гита Махатмье. 
Это в корне может поменять судьбу человека.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

[QUOTE=Yamuna Padma devi dasi;112324]Пожалуйста, почитайте побольше об этом посте в англоязычных источниках. Хотя бы здесь http://www.boldsky.com/yoga-spiritua...sm-033139.html



> 16 Somvar Vrat Legend Some Hindu women fast for 16 Mondays in a row to please Shiva. There are many myths and legends about why this fast is observed. According to some communities, this is the fast that Devi Parvati had kept in order to have Shiva as her husband. That is the reason young girls observe this fast so that they can have a husband like Lord Shiva. In Indian culture, Shiva is seen as the ideal husband because he is very easy to please. 
> /QUOTE]
> В кратце перевод.
> Легенда о посте в течение 16ти понедельников. 
> Некоторые индуски соблюдают пост 16 понедьников подряд, чтобы получить Господа Шиву себе в мужья, потому как Господь Шива - идеальный муж, тк его очень легко удовлетворить. Этот пост соблюдала Парвати, чтобы получить Господа Шиву в мужья. 
> И еще в той статье даны рекоммендации, как правильно соблюдать этот пост. Надо, например, омывать Шива лингам по понедельникам. 
> Я предлагаю вам не прерывать все же, этот пост, потому как у вас другая цель. И бросать дела на полпути не считаю правильным.  Но все же в следующий раз, узнавайте побольше о постах или аскезах, а то может получится неожиданный результат. Лучше всего для продвижения на духовном пути посвящать аскезы Господу Кришне. Хотя понедельник - Луна - лунная династия - Кришна... При желании можно найти и тут взаимосвязь. 
> Самое же лучшее, принимать те аскезы или рекомендации, которые давали ачарьи или великие личности. 
> Чтение разных глав Бхававад Гиты или Шримад Бхагаватам даруют такие благословения, что многим с не снилось. В Шримад Бхагаватам описаны плоды чтения или слушания разных глав. А слава глав Бхагавад Гиты описана в Гита Махатмье. 
> Это в корне может поменять судьбу человека.


Харе Кришна Yamuna Padma devi dasi примите мои поклоны и благодарность.

----------


## Сева

> Некоторые индуски соблюдают пост 16 понедьников подряд, чтобы получить Господа Шиву себе в мужья


Ну вообще там написано что индуски хотят получить мужа похожего на Господа Шиву - незамужние девушки поклоняются Шиве чтобы получить хорошего мужа.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Ну вообще там написано что индуски хотят получить мужа похожего на Господа Шиву - незамужние девушки поклоняются Шиве чтобы получить хорошего мужа.


Да, правильно.

----------


## Сева

> И по сабжу
> 
> этот вопрос не имеет ответа, так как невозможно исключить вариант изначальной предопределенности как аскезы, так и последующих за ней "изменений в карме"
> то есть проще говоря, откуда знаем, что эти так называемые изменения не являются кармой


А вот и не правильно  :smilies: 

Бхакти йога не зависит от кармы и способна исполнить все желания и духовные и материальные. (Это говорил Прабхупада неоднократно и Бхактивинода Тхакур и В Бхагаватам в 4 песни про Дхруву история).

Можно сказать что мы в болоте кармы и мы сами беспомощны, но Господь Вишну стоит на берегу и бросает нам веревку.
Мы можем использовать веревку чтобы вылезти из болота, или же мы можем по веревке перебратся в другой участок болота, более комфортный, там будем тонуть скажем рядом с красивыми апсарами  :smilies:

----------


## Сева

Еще одна история на эту тему - На этот раз наше время, Индия. Одна женщина заболела раком груди ей делали химиотерапию, но не помогло рак начал разрастаться и проникать в другие участки тела. Аюрведа тоже не помогла.

В конце концов она лежала и умирала, не могла даже ходить. Ее свекровь и еще какая-то родственница сидели у ее кровати и повторяли Вишну сахасранаму непрерывно и очень внимательно, а когда уставали их ктото сменял. Потом она очнулась и тоже стала повторять. И в итоге выздоровела и живет дальше.

----------


## Сева

Еще слышал историю про царя Нахушу который усердно повторял Вишну сахасранаму и в результате стал Индрой.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Махашиваратри а аскезу 16-ти понедельников я прошел успешно. Аскезы должны быть, добровольное ограничение от недозволенного, это огромный плюс в духовном росте. Только руководствоваться знаниями не забываем.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Махашиваратри а аскезу 16-ти понедельников я прошел успешно. Аскезы должны быть, добровольное ограничение от недозволенного, это огромный плюс в духовном росте. Только руководствоваться знаниями не забываем.


 Одна матаджи знакомая тоже соблюдает этот пост. После каждого понедельника просто немыслимые изменения. О которых она даже и не мечтала. Какие? Она смогла простить тех, на прощение кого у нее не было сил, у нее очень многое изменилось в отношениях. Просто помощь и поддержка со всех сторон пошла. И в плане духовной жизни, наладилась джапа. ей стало очень легко и радостно читать мантру.
  Этот пост связывают с Луной. И если уж говорить об изменении кармы благодаря аскезам, то Луна у нее в гороскопе сильно поражена   и предыдущие периоды Луны- проходили для нее очень тяжко.  И сейчас идет как раз этот период и этот пост, считаю, изменил ее карму.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Одна матаджи знакомая тоже соблюдает этот пост. После каждого понедельника просто немыслимые изменения. О которых она даже и не мечтала. Какие? Она смогла простить тех, на прощение кого у нее не было сил, у нее очень многое изменилось в отношениях. Просто помощь и поддержка со всех сторон пошла. И в плане духовной жизни, наладилась джапа. ей стало очень легко и радостно читать мантру.
>   Этот пост связывают с Луной. И если уж говорить об изменении кармы благодаря аскезам, то Луна у нее в гороскопе сильно поражена   и предыдущие периоды Луны- проходили для нее очень тяжко.  И сейчас идет как раз этот период и этот пост, считаю, изменил ее карму.


Харе Кришна!!!!!!! Я очень счастлив узнать такие вести, я об этом и говорил в этой теме. Очень счастлив и рад за всех. Харе Кришна!!!

----------


## Сева

> Харе Кришна!!!!!!! Я очень счастлив узнать такие вести, я об этом и говорил в этой теме. Очень счастлив и рад за всех. Харе Кришна!!!


А в чем эта аскеза заключается?
не есть и не пить 16 понедельников подряд?

----------


## Сева

> Махашиваратри а аскезу 16-ти понедельников я прошел успешно. Аскезы должны быть, добровольное ограничение от недозволенного, это огромный плюс в духовном росте. Только руководствоваться знаниями не забываем.


Ну и какие результаты от аскезы?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> А в чем эта аскеза заключается?
> не есть и не пить 16 понедельников подряд?


Поищите Стена В контакте Пост 16-ти понедельников. Там все очень подробно.

----------


## Павлик

> Я узнал об этой аскезе из сериала Бог Богов Махадев там Парвати соблюдала эту аскезу чтобы очиститься и последовать за Шивой. Ну я и решил тоже принять такую аскезу, испытать себя для Кришны. Описать все не могу, скажу только то, что с каждым днем Кришна дает мне знания, как действовать в той или иной ситуации, Сам ведет меня. Кришна говорит со мной. Когда Кришна говорит или дает знания, впадаешь в транс, не зависимо где ты находишься, на работе или дома. Часто возникает вопрос: "О Господь, о Кришна, за что мне такое благо, ведь я не достоин всего этого." Вот как-то так все и происходит. Сложно все описать, а для меня тем более это невозможно, скажу только, что аскезы должны быть, ибо это есть благо и прямая дорога к Кришне.


Может это вас глючит от переутомления, а не Кришна с вами говорит?)

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Говорят, хатха-йога с ее асанами является работой с кармой...
Все же думаю, что получателем всех аскез в результате является Кришна. Поэтому, глупо "трудиться" аскезой, не посвящая этот труд Кришне. Более того, можно все свои аскезы (сюда можно причислить почти все в жизни) можно посвящать Кришне. Не знаю, как Кришна относится к карме преданного, но этот способ , на мой взгляд, самый оптимальный.
О чем, Кришна и указал Арджуне.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Сосредоточенная медитация (аскеза), ради любой определённой цели - это процесс согревания тела. Жертвованием всем, принятием самых трудных условий, способностью выдерживать боль. Но для чего? Почему необходимо жертвовать счастьем или мириться с трудностями, или терпеть боль? Это необходимо. 
Как всё очищается огнём, точно так же грехи изглаживаются жаром медитации. Обретаются хорошие качества. Тело и ум очищаются. Это единственный путь, который ведёт человека к Богу. Помогает ему получить милости. Но некоторые делают это средством обретения знаний и развития себя, чтобы сделать свою жизнь имеющей глубокий смысл. (Махадев)


Отец всегда говорит, что все ответы находятся внутри нас.
И посредством аскезы я стараюсь сконцентрировать свой ум.
Я стараюсь обрести контроль над своими желаниями и чувствами.
Аскеза никогда не да?т мне уйти от моей истинной природы.
Она никогда не даёт мне быть сбитым с толку.
Непрерывный прогресс и духовное развитие, которые являются первичной целью любой жизни.
Единственный путь к этому - аскеза. (Картикейя)

----------


## Павлик

> Сосредоточенная медитация (аскеза), ради любой определённой цели - это процесс согревания тела. Жертвованием всем, принятием самых трудных условий, способностью выдерживать боль. Но для чего? Почему необходимо жертвовать счастьем или мириться с трудностями, или терпеть боль? Это необходимо. 
> Как всё очищается огнём, точно так же грехи изглаживаются жаром медитации. Обретаются хорошие качества. Тело и ум очищаются. Это единственный путь, который ведёт человека к Богу. Помогает ему получить милости. Но некоторые делают это средством обретения знаний и развития себя, чтобы сделать свою жизнь имеющей глубокий смысл. (Махадев)
> 
> 
> Отец всегда говорит, что все ответы находятся внутри нас.
> И посредством аскезы я стараюсь сконцентрировать свой ум.
> Я стараюсь обрести контроль над своими желаниями и чувствами.
> Аскеза никогда не да?т мне уйти от моей истинной природы.
> Она никогда не даёт мне быть сбитым с толку.
> ...



«Чтобы обратить ум к Абсолютной Истине, надо хранить целомудрие, не поддаваясь искусу, и совершать аскезу, отказываясь от чувственных наслаждений. Надо обуздать ум и чувства, щедро давать подаяние, быть правдивым, хранить чистоту, не прибегать к насилию, следовать предписаниям Вед и неустанно повторять святое имя Господа. Так уравновешенный и воздержанный человек, который знает законы религии и обладает твердой верой, сможет на время очиститься от всех грехов, совершенных в мыслях, словом или делом. *Но грехи подобны сухим стеблям вьюнка, обвивающего бамбук: стебли нетрудно сжечь, однако корни останутся в земле и при первой возможности дадут новые побеги.*

Лишь те немногие, кто безраздельно посвятили себя преданному служению Кришне, могут с корнем вырвать сорняк греховной жизни и уже не бояться, что он снова даст ростки. Преданное служение искореняет грех так же быстро, как солнечные лучи рассеивают туман.

*О царь, человек смоет все грехи, если будет служить истинному преданному Господа и научится у него отдавать всего себя служению лотосным стопам Кришны. От греховной скверны нельзя очиститься ни подвижничеством, ни покаянием, ни брахмачарьей, ни прочими средствами искупления грехов, о которых я тебе рассказал.*» Шри Шукадева Госвами

«Шримад Бхагаватам. Песнь 6, глава 1, стихи 13-16

----------


## Павлик

Лучше полы в храме помыть. Толку больше будет.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Лучше полы в храме помыть. Толку больше будет.


Пол мыть тоже вид служения  :pandit:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Чтобы пробудить новые возможности, нужно совершать аскезу. Но то, что получено без аскезы неблагоприятно, не истинно и некрасиво. Даже Упманью попросил найти пристанище у Гуру чтобы добыть знания. Если бы Я захотел, Я бы благословил его знанием сразу, но любое знание, добытое без упорного труда лишено совершенства. Ты можешь иметь все радости мира, но если они достались тебе без аскезы они теряют свой смысл. (Махадев)

----------


## Павлик

> Чтобы пробудить новые возможности, нужно совершать аскезу. Но то, что получено без аскезы неблагоприятно, не истинно и некрасиво. Даже Упманью попросил найти пристанище у Гуру чтобы добыть знания. Если бы Я захотел, Я бы благословил его знанием сразу, но любое знание, добытое без упорного труда лишено совершенства. Ты можешь иметь все радости мира, но если они достались тебе без аскезы они теряют свой смысл. (Махадев)


„Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, сын Яшоды, легко доступен преданным, посвятившим себя спонтанному любовному служению. Но философам, а также тем, кто идет к познанию себя через аскетические подвиги, и тем, кто отождествляет себя с телом, очень трудно приблизиться к Нему“.
Комментарий: 
Этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.9.21) произносит Шрила Шукадева Госвами. Подробный комментарий содержится в Мадхья-лиле (8.227).

http://vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/24/86

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> „Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, сын Яшоды, легко доступен преданным, посвятившим себя спонтанному любовному служению. Но философам, а также тем, кто идет к познанию себя через аскетические подвиги, и тем, кто отождествляет себя с телом, очень трудно приблизиться к Нему“.
> Комментарий: 
> Этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.9.21) произносит Шрила Шукадева Госвами. Подробный комментарий содержится в Мадхья-лиле (8.227).
> 
> http://vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/24/86


Смотрите глубже:
"Даже Упманью попросил найти пристанище у Гуру чтобы добыть знания." Это означает, что человек стремиться к преданному служению, а для этого необходим Гуру, чтобы тот давал знания а ученик руководствовался ими и преданно служил.

----------


## Дина

Джай! Спасибо Ачьюта Риши прабху, Аlex Murti!

----------


## Павлик

> Смотрите глубже:
> "Даже Упманью попросил найти пристанище у Гуру чтобы добыть знания." Это означает, что человек стремиться к преданному служению, а для этого необходим Гуру, чтобы тот давал знания а ученик руководствовался ими и преданно служил.


Гурудев дает не знания, а семя преданного служения. Знание в этом случае второстепенный аспект. Знание само пробуждается в сердце ученика, если он искренне служит учителю. 

«Обрести семя преданного служения (бхакти-лата-биджу) можно только по милости духовного учителя. Вот почему, чтобы получить бхакти-лата-биджу, так важно доставить удовольствие духовному учителю (йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах).

Бхакти-лата-биджа — это первопричина преданного служения. Пока человек не доставит удовольствие духовному учителю, он сможет получить лишь биджу, или семя, кармы, гьяны и йоги, но не преданного служения.

Тот же, кто верен своему духовному учителю, обретает бхакти-лата-биджу. Ученик обретает бхакти-лата-биджу в момент посвящения у истинного духовного учителя.

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья-Лила, Глава 19, отрывок из комментария к 152 стиху

----------


## Павлик

> Смотрите глубже:
> "Даже Упманью попросил найти пристанище у Гуру чтобы добыть знания." Это означает, что человек стремиться к преданному служению, а для этого необходим Гуру, чтобы тот давал знания а ученик руководствовался ими и преданно служил.


Гуру нужен не для того, чтобы он давал, а для того, чтобы ученик мог ему служить.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Павлик, да! Через служение Гуру, ученик получает знания.

----------


## Павлик

> Павлик, да! Через служение Гуру, ученик получает знания.


Подлинное постижение Истины в линии сознания Кришны основано на служении. Согласно необходимости служения, то или иное понимание может быть открыто слуге. Преданные не столь склонны знать, сколько служить. Но в силу необходимости, потребности служения, Кришна даёт им знание, просветляет их.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Павлик согласен, нужно просто служить и не считать сколько осталось и тому подобное. Только служить, служить и служить.

----------


## Гопидас

to Hrishikesh das.
Для чего Парвати совершала эту аскезу, чем она загрязнилась?

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Кто-нибудь слышал,а
> можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?
> К примеру,человека должны побить,а что если он сам побьёт себя палкой,то
> он уже должен будет получить меньше побоев по карме?? Ведь боль он терпел,синяки получил??
> Или,к примеру,тяжёлая болезнь,если человек заранее помучается сильно,то может,уже болеть не придётся??
> И тому подобные вещи. Ведь наверняка ответ в Шастрах имеется.


Есть такое понятие, как прарабдха карма, то есть, судьба на эту жизнь. И ничего тут не поделать. Всё это надо пережить. Поэтому, в Бхагавад гите говорится, что те, кто избавился от греха и не совершает греховных поступков, могут приблизиться к пониманию духовной природы. Другими словами, никто ничем прарабдха карму не изменит. Вайшнавы практикуют очищение сознания и преданность Кришне. Тогда всё счастье и несчастье в жизни они воспринимают в истинном свете, а потому видят их преходящую природу. 
Аскезы могут выполняться с материальными целями, а потому будут просто обыкновенной кармической деятельностью. Вайшнавы совершают духовные аскезы, которые уничтожают семя желания к совершению кармической деятельности в любом виде.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна! То, какие аскезы должен совершать вайшнав - дано святыми, Гуру и писаниями. Аскезы нельзя выдумать самому.Это невежество.Наши аскезы - 4 принципа, 16 кругов, служение вайшнавам и проповедь невинным. Предназначение аскезы - всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда не забывать. Желание 
избежать страданий основано на страхе смерти. Это желание НЕ приводит к Кришне. Все страдания в материальной мире имеют одну цель - помочь нам стать преданными Кришны. Чтобы видеть в страданиях милость Кришны, Его уроки и экзамены - нужно осознанно принять покровительство духовного учителя. И с помощью духовного учителя изменить свое представление о себе. Мы души, а не тела. Душа - никогда не страдает.

----------


## Сева

> Сосредоточенная медитация (аскеза), ради любой определённой цели - это процесс согревания тела. Жертвованием всем, принятием самых трудных условий, способностью выдерживать боль. Но для чего? Почему необходимо жертвовать счастьем или мириться с трудностями, или терпеть боль? Это необходимо. 
> Как всё очищается огнём, точно так же грехи изглаживаются жаром медитации. Обретаются хорошие качества. Тело и ум очищаются. Это единственный путь, который ведёт человека к Богу. Помогает ему получить милости. Но некоторые делают это средством обретения знаний и развития себя, чтобы сделать свою жизнь имеющей глубокий смысл. (Махадев)
> 
> 
> Отец всегда говорит, что все ответы находятся внутри нас.
> И посредством аскезы я стараюсь сконцентрировать свой ум.
> Я стараюсь обрести контроль над своими желаниями и чувствами.
> Аскеза никогда не да?т мне уйти от моей истинной природы.
> Она никогда не даёт мне быть сбитым с толку.
> ...


Ну так какие конкретно результаты лично Вы получили от этой аскезы?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Можно ли аскезами облегчить карму?


_Шрила Прабхупада_ :

Мой дорогой Бхаргава, пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Я получил твое письмо от 31 мая 1972 года и ознакомился с его содержанием. Наше продвижение в сознании Кришны происходит _двумя путями – через знание и отречение, гьяну и тьягу, или тапасью.
__ Чем больше мы отрекаемся от этого материального мира, тем больше мы прогрессируем в сознании Кришны_. Однако мы способны совершать тапасью и идти на такие жертвы только, если у нас есть знание. Поэтому первое, что необходимо, — получать знания в сознании Кришны, тогда тапасья, или добровольная жизнь в аскезе, придет автоматически. Поэтому я прошу всех моих учеников читать мои книги очень серьезно каждый день. Таким образом, если твой ум будет поглощен трансцендентными темами «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гиты» и других книг в течение, как минимум, одного или двух часов, ты сможешь очень легко прогрессировать в сознани Кришны. Обретение нашего подлинного счастья — это не вопрос изменения рода занятий, приспособления к тем или иным материальным условиям. […]

Возбужденному, неспокойному ум нельзя принести умиротворение, изменяя материальные условия. Если я сознаю Кришну, любая работа не будет меня отягощать, и я всегда буду удовлетворен. Поэтому я рекомендую тебе читать книги все больше и больше и стараться понять прочитанное с разных точек зрения, постоянно обсуждая это со своими духовными братьями, даже когда ты работаешь для прессы. Когда ты работаешь и не можешь читать, слушай записи моих лекций. Никогда не пренебрегай воспеванием 16 кругов джапы на четках, всегда вставай рано утром без исключений, посещай мангала-арати, совершай омовение и следуй остальным регулирующим принципам.
 Тогда все будет идти успешно, можешь в этом не сомневаться».

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 13.06.72г_

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Аскеза работает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сева

> Аскеза работает!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ну так как конкретно она работает? можно поподробнее?

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Легко понять как она работает на примере зарплаты. Допустим она идет регулярно каждый месяц. Не совершающий "аскезу", получает, тут же тратит направо налево, к концу месяца пустой или даже в долгах. Но тот, кто взял на себя аскезу не тратить 90% и умудрился прожить допустим целый месяц на 10% от нее, в конце месяца получит зарплату, но ощущение у него будет, что он богач! т.к.на руках у него будет 190%..тогда как у большинства лишь 100% т.к.ту они уже проели. Таким образом, просто втягивая лапы в панцирь как черепаха, мы привыкаем и приучаем себя жить ,обходясь малым. НО карма такая штука - пришло, получил и подпиши - как бандероль по почте. Вы не можете не принять. Вам положено - оно приходит! Но просто когда вы сами отказываетесь и аскетируете, то ваш "счет" пополняется быстрее, чем кто либо ожидал, и если по правилам он не может быть сверх какой то отметки, излишек вываливается и дает вам бонусы уже в других сферах, вот так и получается, что за аскезы в одной сфере вы можете получать бонусы вообще в других сферах. Как там все считают наверху это другой вопрос, там сложно это все понять, но сам принцип именно такой. В массе люди не умеют накапливать ни материальное, ни духовное. Но те, кто умеют копить сукрити или долго совершать аскезы, они даже если не хотят, все равно свои результаты получат т.к.их плоды никому не нужны. Они копятся все на каждую душу СВОИ т.е.индивидуально..их невозможно украсть..только можно добровольно отдать кому то, если есть такое желание у кого либо

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Аскеза по настоящему благотворна для кармы души лишь в том случае, когда она делается в свете преданного служения Верховной Личности Бога.

----------

